
Rupert has balls - rms
http://www.buzzmachine.com/2009/11/27/rupert-has-balls/
======
ig1
Murdoch bought MySpace with a valuation of 330 million. In 2008 their revenue
was 600 million and they had a market valuation of well into billions. Buying
MySpace was clearly a success.

------
ojbyrne
Lack of content - check.

Uncritical cheerleading for dotcom executives - check.

~~~
rms
I don't think this is good writing or anything. As you point out, it's kind of
terrible. However, I think the author's main point is correct. Rupert just
makes it up as he goes along. There is no grand plan with his Google stand-
off. It's like a poker semi-bluff, he can go with it because any outcome is
acceptable.

~~~
pmorici
Being right doesn't make it interesting or well written or worth while
reading.

------
jimbokun
"Experience? Well, that was Jack Welch, until the value of experience
expired."

Has the value of experience really expired?

~~~
felixc
I don't know if it's how the phrase was originally intended, but it makes a
lot more sense to me if I read it as "until the value of _his_ experience
expired."

I don't think "experience" in general could possibly expire (it's just another
word for "knowledge", after all!), but certainly individual experiences can
become irrelevant.

~~~
nir
I'm not sure "Jack Welch's experience has expired" makes much sense either..

